# Wound care code?



## ERINM (Sep 3, 2010)

We have been seeing this patient up to 3 times a week for dressing changes on his lower leg due to Stasis Dermatitis with ulceration. The patient is seen by an MA only, but with the referring Nurse Practitioner on site. Here is an example of one of the chart notes:

The patient comes in today for a wound check on his LEFT LOWER LEG.  There is bilateral edema present today.  The wound is still continuing to show new epithilial growth from the left to the right.  The wound is now measuring 1.0cm x 1.2cm.  See photo in chart. The patient is cleaning with Hibiclens when he showers and there is not drainage or odor of the wound today.  The wound was cleaned with Hibiclens and patted dry with gauze.  Centany was applied to the wound and covered with a non-stick telfa pad.  Triamcinolone was applied from ankle to knee with a 1" gap around the wound.  The lower leg was then wrapped in conforming gauze x 2 and 4" multilayer coband from toe to knee.  The patient will return on Thursday for a follow up.  A total of 15 minutes was spent with the patient today. 

We have been charging a 99211. Our doctor wants to start using 29581. Can anyone help me? I am not sure if this documentation meets a 29581. What is a multilayer coband? Thanks!!


----------



## ASH527 (Sep 3, 2010)

*wound check*

unless this dressing is for compression I would say 29581 is not the right code - what about the wound care management code 97602 otherwise its an e/m code and the dx v58.30 and hcpcs for any billable supplies depending on the carrier  - good luck


----------

